# X Trail font for X Trail Logo



## Indogolfers (Aug 4, 2005)

Dear XTrailers,

I'm Andree frrom Indonesia, me and my fellow would like to set up a X Trail owner club in Indonesia, and as part of the plan we would launch a special website for X trail owner in Indonesia.

I need some assistance for X Trail font, since I couldn't find it anywhere that I know.

Anyone know about the font type used on the X Trail logo?


Any help, hints, clue will be appreciated.
Thank you in advance

Regards,
Andree


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Hi andree,

Welcome. Just wanna say hi to a fellow Indonesian. Let me know when your site is up and when you have meetings. I would love to meet up with you guys.


----------



## Indogolfers (Aug 4, 2005)

*come and join us*

Jon,

please visit [email protected] and [email protected]

we will have gathering on August 26, 2005 at Dapur Sunda Wisma Aldiron
evening.

Please come and join us, we will have a discussion on the setting up the club for X Trail owner in Indonesia.

Regards
Andree



jtanoyo1 said:


> Hi andree,
> 
> Welcome. Just wanna say hi to a fellow Indonesian. Let me know when your site is up and when you have meetings. I would love to meet up with you guys.


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Ugh, Friday....worst traffic jam in Jakarta!!!!!!!!! :fluffy:


----------

